# صلاة عند قيادة السّيّارة



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2014)

صلاة عند قيادة السّيّارة
++++++++++++++++++++++

أعنّي ياربُّ في قيادةِ هذهِ السّيّارةِ وأوصلني مَعَ مُرافقيَّ إلى مَقْصَدي بالبَرَكةِ والصّحّةِ والسّلامةِ.
سَهِلْ خُطواتِي حَسَبَ قولِكَ ولا يتسلّطْ عليَّ أيُّ آثمٍ.
نجّني مِنْ تجنّي النّاسَ فأَحفَظَ وصاياكَ.
أضئْ بِوجهِكَ على عَبْدِكَ وعلِّمْني حقوقَكَ.
لِيمتلئْ فَمِي مِنْ تَسْبيحِكَ ياربُّ لِكَيْ أسبِّحَ مَجْدَكَ واليومَ كلّه لِعظيمِ جلالِك.
بشفاعةِ والدتكَ أَيُّها المسيحُ الإله ارحمنا وخلّصنا، آمين


----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مارس 2014)

امين ++





​


----------

